# Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 2



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

Eines habe ich zu meinem Glück und zum Nachteil der Hersteller festgestellt. Je länger man angelt, desto eher fischt man eine Rute länger, wenn nicht sogar für ständig. Dieses permanente Wechseln von einer zur nächsten nimmt beständig ab und man fixiert sich immer mehr auf die eine, die einem immer mehr ans Herz wächst. Diese Verlängerung des eigenen Armes, wie man sie auch nennen könnte, tut dann, was man möchte, respektive man weiss genau, was sie wann tun wird. 

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Dieses Tutorial zu den Ruten ist mehr als gut und es wird Einsteigern sicher helfen. Hoffentlich lesen sie und die Händler es!


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2019)

sehr schön , ich schreib nur was aus meiner Sicht zu Punkt 5.
Ich würde alles tolerieren , was da dran krumm , verbogen oder sonst was ist, gut ich hab paar Rutenbauteile rumliegen und schon mal Ringe angebunden,
solange man das über den Preis reguliert. Mit einem wäre ich auch bei Nachlaß auf den Preis elendig vorsichtig - Macken am Blank ;
etwas krumm möge gehen, juckt keinen ;
aber Kratzer aller Art am Blank oder Schlimmeres -Finger weg ! das sind letztlich Wundertüten;-)))


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2019)

Moin, habe noch nicht alles lesen können, aber finde es etwas unglücklich, dass Grafik und Beschreibung der Aktionstypen (fast) genau gegenläufig nummeriert sind, Bzw halt ungleich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Juli 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, habe noch nicht alles lesen können, aber finde es etwas unglücklich, dass Grafik und Beschreibung der Aktionstypen (fast) genau gegenläufig nummeriert sind, Bzw halt ungleich.
> 
> Grüße JK



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe es entsprechend angepasst


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

Was mich immer etwas stört, aber das kann man dem Autor nicht anlasten, ist die Zerrerei der Salesmen an den Rutenspitzen. Das sagt ja nun mal gar nix über eine Rute aus. Wer das etwas beherrscht, der verhökert auch einen lauwarmen Gartenschlauch als beinharte Aktion. Uffbasse!


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juli 2019)

Stimmt, je nachdem wie er die Spitze anfasst mach er einem die gesuchte Biegekurve.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich mir in einem Laden eine Rute ansehe und der Verkäufer fängt sofort an, an der Spitze zu zerren, dann beschleicht mich immer das ungute Gefühl, der hält dich für blöd!


----------



## Moringotho (10. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Eines habe ich zu meinem Glück und zum Nachteil der Hersteller festgestellt. Je länger man angelt, desto eher fischt man eine Rute länger, wenn nicht sogar für ständig. Dieses permanente Wechseln von einer zur nächsten nimmt beständig ab und man fixiert sich immer mehr auf die eine, die einem immer mehr ans Herz wächst. Diese Verlängerung des eigenen Armes, wie man sie auch nennen könnte, tut dann, was man möchte, respektive man weiss genau, was sie wann tun wird.
> 
> Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Dieses Tutorial zu den Ruten ist mehr als gut und es wird Einsteigern sicher helfen. Hoffentlich lesen sie und die Händler es!




sers,

da bin ich zu 100% bei dir.
auch ich hab seit jahren, eigentlich schon jahrzehnten meine festen ruten. die würde ich um nichts auf der welt hergeben.
muss zwar einräumen das auch immer mal wieder neue kommen, aber die gehen meist auch schnell wieder.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------

